# New to this board but not new to IVF!



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi there

I am new to posting on this board but have been lurking for yonks.

I am on my 5th ICSI/IVF treatment which is starting to really take it out of me.

*1st tmt* - Aug 2001 - IVF - 12 eggs. Severe OHSS and lengthy painful stay in hospital - Result: -ive  None frozen

Tubes removed in between treatments.

*2nd tmt* - Feb 2003 - Half IVF/Half ICSI - 12 eggs. Result: -ive  None frozen

*3rd tmt* - Aug 2003 - Half and half again - 15 eggs. Result +ive!! Beautiful daughter born prematurely @ 24 weeks PG and sadly died 3 minutes later  None frozen.

*4th tmt* - June 2004 - All ICSI - 14 eggs. Result -ive  None frozen

*5th tmt* - Nov 2004 - All ICSI - 16 eggs. Testing Dec 18th - Praying hard, very hard. None frozen.

Trying to be positive but finding it really hard.

DH and I have to have ICSI as my tubes got damaged during an appendectomy in my 20's. My eggs seem to let too many sperm in at one time hence why we have ICSI. I am 36 and DH is 38 - Time feels like it is running out.


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Wow Dab, what a journey you have had!
Just wanted to welcome you to the site and sending you lots of baby dust  and  for the 18th.

Leni x


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hi Dab
Welcome to the site
You have had a long journey and I hope the 28th brings you everything you wish for
Chick


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi DAB,

Sending lots of positive thoughts                  and       for the 18th.  Really hope you get a BFP.  

Love Olwen xx


----------



## kty (Nov 19, 2004)

Hello Dab,

I just wanted to wish you luck for the 18th.    .  I am so glad that you have decided to use the site. Everyone is so supportive.

Wishing you all the best,

love Kty xxxx


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Hello Dab!

Welcome to FF!

Sending you loads of     for the 18th Dec!

Why don't the Ladies in Waiting Board ... you'll have loads of support there during your  

Belinda x


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Dab

Welcome to ff hun wishing you so much luck in your 2ww hun i hope and pray for a bfp   

love always lilly xxx


----------



## Blessing (Dec 9, 2004)

I will be peaying for you! I'm new too this forum, I've had 3 unsucessful attempts, the last one in November 2004. I want to wait a few months before trying again. I'm in my late 30's too and I feel time running out. I know of people well into their 40's that have been sucessful, so let's be hopeful. May God grant you the desires of your heart. Do please stay positive.


----------



## DAB (Mar 16, 2004)

Hi guys

Thanks for all your warm wishes and good luck. I am on day 5 and my embies should be settling in quite nicely now. I am feeling absolutely nitto so goodness knows what is going on in there.

Blessing, having a short break is a good idea. I am so impatient that I just have to jump straight back in asap!! Best of luck for the future.


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

Hi Dab,

Welcome to the site.  Saying a prayer for you (its my specialty), hope all goes to plan.

Lol Gen xx


----------

